# how long til drinkable?



## Brunswick Beeworks (Sep 29, 2004)

I am a longtime beer maker and tried my hand at mead. It will have been two years ago that I made it come Christmas and was wondering how long this takes to smooth out or mellow, if you will?

Last Christmas I pop a bottle and was less than tasty and had much too much bite to hand out as gifts, as I had planned.

I used Red Star Champange yeast and the final alcohol calculated out at about 18%. 

I realize this is really high and I may just have 28 bottle of honey congac in the end or perhaps some mild lighter fluid.

I have been told the stronger the mead the longer it will take to mellow out,

What are the chances of putting a bow on these bottles this Christmas?

-Jeff


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Until recently, I'd have said it probably won't improve much more. Then I recently checked in on a hot one, year three, that I'd never gotten organized enough to discard and it is improving, even pretty tasty. Each mead will vary. Taste it again in Nov. for your answer







.


----------



## Doctus Apis (Aug 27, 2006)

The longer you wait, the better the mead will get. Of course, there are never any guarantees. Most of my vintages are drinkable after two years or more. Consumption before two years old and all I get is an empty bottle and immature mead down the drain(or gullet if I can force it down.) Mead, like classic grape wine is a treat that is best when aged.

I still have 4 to 5 year old meads that are just hitting their prime!


----------

